# Beginners advice please on preparing a 2nd hand Motorhome for use



## Rosemary John (Oct 31, 2016)

Our 'new' 2nd hand motorhome hasn't been used for a while, and we are totally new to using a Motorhome.   We intend having a qualified friend to check the important elements such as the gas.    But I guess there are regular checks to be made, like sanitising the water pipes etc.

We'd love your advice please?  I've read lots of threads and picked up lots of excellent tips and advice already., but we really don't want to miss something important which might be obvious to those of you who have been ''on the road'' for a long time, but we would probably be oblivious to.  

Thanks for your time and help


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 31, 2016)

Rosemary John said:


> Our 'new' 2nd hand motorhome hasn't been used for a while, and we are totally new to using a Motorhome.   We intend having a qualified friend to check the important elements such as the gas.    But I guess there are regular checks to be made, like sanitising the water pipes etc.
> 
> We'd love your advice please?  I've read lots of threads and picked up lots of excellent tips and advice already., but we really don't want to miss something important which might be obvious to those of you who have been ''on the road'' for a long time, but we would probably be oblivious to.
> 
> Thanks for your time and help



Sterilising the fresh water system is always a good thing if the van has been stood for a while,I use zappy's tablets which can be ordered from his blog here...Zappysblog for practical articles and tutorials on motorhome water hygeine, tank cleaning, tank disinfection tablets,cleaning water tanks, image tutorials choosing a mobile satellite system and more.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 31, 2016)

please use a GASSAFE qualified   engineer to check out your gas appliances and system.  Some vans have very old brittle pipe work which needs replacing to make it safe, and there needs to be a mesh-hole in the bottom of the gas bottle cupboard to vent any gas leakages to the outside of the van. 

Flush out your grey waste tank several times with bleach/water and drive around to get it slished/sloshed about everywhere  (technical term that )  -  cos grey tanks can produce an 'orrible stink if not emptied and refreshed now and again. 

Try it out on your drive for a few nights,  that is the quickest way to find out what you have forgotten and its not far to go,  to pick up what you forgot!!

Make sure you have torches next to your bed.    Make up your beds for the first time in day light so you can really work it out properly. 

Check if your toilet cassette is empty  -   dealers can sell them with "contents"  -  and clean it out if it is not. 

Check tyre pressures, oil, water, lights and all that safety stuff before you leave home. 

enjoy   -   you will be hooked VERY soon !!!!


----------



## oppy (Oct 31, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> please use a GASSAFE qualified   engineer to check out your gas appliances and system.  Some vans have very old brittle pipe work which needs replacing to make it safe, and there needs to be a mesh-hole in the bottom of the gas bottle cupboard to vent any gas leakages to the outside of the van.
> 
> Flush out your grey waste tank several times with bleach/water and drive around to get it slished/sloshed about everywhere  (technical term that )  -  cos grey tanks can produce an 'orrible stink if not emptied and refreshed now and again.
> 
> ...



Oh, is that what you do, erm---------dint do that. However we survived less a few brain cells, but at our age we can manage without them :dog::dog:. seriously though, your best tool is common sense:- if it smells, sparks or leaks, it needs fixing, if nowt 'appens, beggar off for a few days fairly close to home and by then you'll be hooked, that's what we did a couple of years ago and now we're stuck with this loony bunch of eejits.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 31, 2016)

oppy said:


> Oh, is that what you do, erm---------dint do that. However we survived less a few brain cells, but at our age we can manage without them :dog::dog:. seriously though, your best tool is common sense:- if it smells, sparks or leaks, it needs fixing, if nowt 'appens, beggar off for a few days fairly close to home and by then you'll be hooked, that's what we did a couple of years ago and now we're stuck with this loony bunch of eejits.





oppy  if i had not checked my van's gas piping i would be dead - it was lethal   -  there is no legislation to cover gas safety in a van you buy   -  if you rent one then it has to be safe and certificated.


----------



## oppy (Oct 31, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> oppy  if i had not checked my van's gas piping i would be dead - it was lethal   -  there is no legislation to cover gas safety in a van you buy   -  if you rent one then it has to be safe and certificated.



Ta chuck, you are right, but we were so chuffed with the 'van, we just threw all caution to the wind and went for it. As it was 18 years old, we assumed that everything that could go wrong probably had-------daft I realise, but if I didn't do stoopid, I probably wouldn't do anything..........But you are right, I'm daft


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 31, 2016)

oppy said:


> Ta chuck, you are right, but we were so chuffed with the 'van, we just threw all caution to the wind and went for it. As it was 18 years old, we assumed that everything that could go wrong probably had-------daft I realise, but I didn't do stoopid, I probably wouldn't do anything..........But you are right, I'm daft



Don't go beating yourself up oppy !!!    i only checked my gas cos gas is part of my professional business  -  good job i did though.     The problem with being a newbie at anything in this life is "you don't know what you don't know"  - so  you cant even ask the relevant questions cos you dont know what to ask.....

Without this forum and its vast collective knowledge  i would have had a far poorer van experience.  As it is i can't wait to get out in it, and i use it 2-4 times a week, and in fact use it more than my car, and am considering SORNing the car !!


----------



## Weston (Oct 31, 2016)

Worth checking the tyres, take a good look at them looking for small splits or cracks. It is unlikely most motorhomes physically wear tyres out but they will deteriorate check this link, anything more than six to eight years should be replaced. How Old Are My Tyres? Identifying Tyre Age | Kwik Fit


----------



## moby56 (Oct 31, 2016)

Get a carbon monoxide alarm but most of all enjoy yourself and welcome to a wonderful way of life:goodluck:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 31, 2016)

yes a carbon monoxide alarm is a must ,and a new smoke detector ,ive just fitted both in the ahem (van)ive just got wont mention the first part of it  bit it begins wiv cara :scared::scared::scared:.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 1, 2016)

I always check that all the important things are actually working - if you have a 3 way fridge check that it works on gas as well as 240 power, same with the cooker, hot water or central heating. Leisure battery in good condition and all the interior lights work. Water pump and taps working. Fly screens in good condition.

Over time I think you develop your own list of must haves or things to return to your van after a trip. 

I avoid using the tank water for drinking as over the years I've filled up from some dubious sources. As long as its boiled I'm ok to drink it.

As I've got older I like to take the easy route and now carry a long handled breaker bar and socket for the wheel nuts, the standard wheelbrace just requires too much effort.

On wheel changes - best to carry a few blocks of wood to stand a jack on as invariably you get a flat on soft ground.

A can of WD40 and an aerosol of ether to start the vehicle if something goes wrong. 

I carry a small plastic sheet to cover chairs and table left out overnight, just keeps the dew off.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 1, 2016)

Flush the fresh water tank a couple of times with fresh water. Make sure you have a drive around with a 3/4 full tank so it sloshes into all areas. I never use chemicals in mine. CO alarm as above and your friend will go through the rest with you but there is always something you miss so as above, give it a couple of overnights somewhere local.

The big trick is what not to take as it is easy to fill up with stuff!

Don't worry, enjoy and let us know how you get on

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

Weston said:


> Worth checking the tyres, take a good look at them looking for small splits or cracks. It is unlikely most motorhomes physically wear tyres out but they will deteriorate check this link, anything more than six to eight years should be replaced. How Old Are My Tyres? Identifying Tyre Age | Kwik Fit



i should have done this but didn't think  as the treads looked ok and my van passed its MOT.    It turned out this year that i was driving on 2 20year old tyres and  2 12 year olds.......i had a blow out which was not fun    -   so 4 new tyres    -ouch ...


BOG ROLL       dont forget the  BOG ROLL


----------



## Tbear (Nov 1, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> i should have done this but didn't think  as the treads looked ok and my van passed its MOT.    It turned out this year that i was driving on 2 20year old tyres and  2 12 year olds.......i had a blow out which was not fun    -   so 4 new tyres    -ouch ...



Sorry but thought I did not need to say "check oil, water and tyres". 

Common sense at all times. If it looks bad, sounds bad, feels bad or tastes bad then it may well be?

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Sorry but thought I did not need to say "check oil, water and tyres".
> 
> Common sense at all times. If it *looks bad*, sounds bad, feels bad or tastes bad then it may well be?
> 
> Richard



THAT WAS   the problem  -  the tyres *looked perfectly good* with deep tread  (4WD tyres) no splits or cracks  -  and it passed 3 MOTs before i got the blow out.  

Like many folks Richard  i had no idea that the MOT did not include an age-assessment of tyres   - it had simply never occurred to me - i had thought MOT = safe car.  I'll be checking my tyres' ages on all future vehicle purchases  thats for sure.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 1, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> THAT WAS   the problem  -  the tyres *looked perfectly good* with deep tread  (4WD tyres) so splits or cracks  -  and it passed 3 MOTs before i got the blow out.
> 
> Like many folks Richard  i had no idea that the MOT did not include an age-assessment of tyres   - it had simply never occurred to me - i had thought MOT = safe car.  I'll be checking my tyres' ages on all future vehicle purchases  thats for sure.



I suspect that the MOT does not cover age but does cover condition that the age is not as relevant as the manufacturers would have us believe. They are happy to fit them when 2 or 3 years old after all. Brand new tyres can blow out as well so the age may or may not be relevant therefore I would not beat yourself up about them too much. This is not a recommendation to drive on old tyre though. 

If you want something to worry about, how old are your brake pipes and calipers? Best not to over think things. Common sence tells you not to drive it like a raceing car!

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

back to OP  -    music/books/radio  for the evenings  -  maps and sat nav   -  and off you jolly well go ........:dance:


----------



## Tbear (Nov 1, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> back to OP  -    music/books/radio  for the evenings  -  maps and sat nav   -  and off you jolly well go ........:dance:



Very sensible as the nights are getting longer and unless you have a very big van, you tend to live on top of each other so having a distraction for a hour or two can be a good thing. If you go out on your own, the van can get a bit lonely if you get bored.

Richard


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 1, 2016)

Don't forget the matches for the gas. All the safety checks.
Teabags, marmite & beer. What else do you need?


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Consider a gasit refillable system ,if you have gas heating  you will save  .££££.also a solar panel for wilding or wild camping meets.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 1, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Very sensible as the nights are getting longer and unless you have a very big van, you tend to live on top of each other so having a distraction for a hour or two can be a good thing. If you go out on your own, the van can get a bit lonely if you get bored.
> 
> Richard



I quite like the living on top of each other. Provides all the distractions we need 

Pat


----------



## Tbear (Nov 1, 2016)

iampatman said:


> I quite like the living on top of each other. Provides all the distractions we need
> 
> Pat



I new there would be one. Its a long night and at my age I need something else as well and no I don't mean Viagra. 

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> Consider a *gasit* refillable system ,if you have gas heating  you will save  .££££.also a *solar panel* for wilding or wild camping meets.



i have both these systems....   and it lets me stay out of campsites except for waste disposal and water topups


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*thank you all SOOOOOO MUCH*



oppy said:


> Oh, is that what you do, erm---------dint do that. However we survived less a few brain cells, but at our age we can manage without them :dog::dog:. seriously though, your best tool is common sense:- if it smells, sparks or leaks, it needs fixing, if nowt 'appens, beggar off for a few days fairly close to home and by then you'll be hooked, that's what we did a couple of years ago and now we're stuck with this loony bunch of eejits.



Thank you all for taking time to help.   I'm keeping a copy of all the replies and will definitely follow it.   We have a good friend who's gas safe, and we're planning to let him come and have a good check through.   oh!!!!  I only hope the cassette is empty!!!  haha


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*gosh, amazing ADVICE  ....*

tHANKS SO MUCH,  I'd have never thought of half of that...  plastic sheet to cover the chairs outside - epic., saves carting in and out...  we can't wait to start, appreciate yr time to help so much


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*now yr talking!*



delicagirl said:


> i should have done this but didn't think  as the treads looked ok and my van passed its MOT.    It turned out this year that i was driving on 2 20year old tyres and  2 12 year olds.......i had a blow out which was not fun    -   so 4 new tyres    -ouch ...
> 
> 
> BOG ROLL       dont forget the  BOG ROLL



Toilet Paper !!!!  yes....  prob the most important item... haha.   thanks.  I deffo will be checking the tyres we have a tyre depot down our street.  appreciate


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*blimey*



Sharon the Cat said:


> Don't forget the matches for the gas. All the safety checks.
> Teabags, marmite & beer. What else do you need?



blimey....  toilet paper first and now - THE VERY BEST ....  MATCHES!!!

I definitely hadn't thought of those!!  heh heh...  I can see after all of your help, we'll be experts in no time


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*?*



molly 2 said:


> Consider a gasit refillable system ,if you have gas heating  you will save  .££££.also a solar panel for wilding or wild camping meets.



We have a solar panel., and considering adding another.   What is a gasit refillable system?     Is it a similar idea like a refill ink for cartridges in a printer?


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*reading thread - my advice perhaps to you*



Rosemary John said:


> We have a solar panel., and considering adding another.   What is a gasit refillable system?     Is it a similar idea like a refill ink for cartridges in a printer?



Hi again,
For times when distraction is needed, go onto Ebay and look for a good priced Rummikub game.
I'd never heard of it, so we had to follow the instructions, and although daunting at first., We're Hooked!

You need a minimum of 2 players and max of 4., really good, intense, and great if you win....  
Much better than scrabble {I think anyway}


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

Rosemary John said:


> We have a solar panel., and considering adding another.   What is a gasit refillable system?     Is it a similar idea like a refill ink for cartridges in a printer?




Gasit is a system using LPG gas rather than calor  and it is tons cheaper to fill up your bottles at an LPG  pump at a garage, rather than disconnecting gas bottles lugging them about and being ripped off by calorgas.....


----------



## Tbear (Nov 1, 2016)

Rosemary John said:


> blimey....  toilet paper first and now - THE VERY BEST ....  MATCHES!!!
> 
> I definitely hadn't thought of those!!  heh heh...  I can see after all of your help, we'll be experts in no time



Squash the loo roll a bit so the tube is no longer completely round otherwise it will unroll as you drive. 

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

a baby spirit level to help you park up within sensible limits of being horizontal(ish)  :dance:

(i'm good at this tecchie stuff  -me   :camper


----------



## Tbear (Nov 1, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> a baby spirit level to help you park up within sensible limits of being horizontal(ish)  :dance:
> 
> (i'm good at this tecchie stuff  -me   :camper



Or just a drop of water in the sink

Richard


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*I was reading*



delicagirl said:


> Gasit is a system using LPG gas rather than calor  and it is tons cheaper to fill up your bottles at an LPG  pump at a garage, rather than disconnecting gas bottles lugging them about and being ripped off by calorgas.....



Thanks for help.   I was reading up on it, so it's like filling with diesel., only I guess there'll be special connectors for the gas?    My next question I was thinking was  - is this popular?   Would they sell this everywhere or only at a few petrol stations?

thanks


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*ha ha yr creasing me*



Tbear said:


> Squash the loo roll a bit so the tube is no longer completely round otherwise it will unroll as you drive.
> 
> Richard



you are all so clever AND so funny., thanks - gosh how will we ever get to your standards of knowledge???


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Or just a drop of water in the sink
> 
> Richard



except if i had to rely on going to the sink to look at a drop of water everytime i was parking up for the night, i'd have to get out of the cab, walk round into the hab box, look in the sink, back outside again, back into the cab,  (DOH i've already  forgotten where the water droplet was  - do i need to go left-hand-down-a-bit of what??)  back to sink again.....   i wouldn't get to bed before sunrise ....

my dinky wee spirit level   (£5ish ebay)  sits in the cab where i can see it...its a  beaut bit of kit.....   but then i do have a huge flat engine-lid next to my driving seat to put it on:drive:


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*I get it*



delicagirl said:


> a baby spirit level to help you park up within sensible limits of being horizontal(ish)  :dance:
> 
> (i'm good at this tecchie stuff  -me   :camper



I read somewhere else on here about that and I've already ordered a small one...  so 10 out of 10 to me on that one.

AND I must admit I'm so stupid., it's just dawned on me .... L.P.G. !!   Of course that's what some cars can double up to run on instead of petrol isn't it?   So there must be plenty of fuel stations with that for sale.   I think this is an excellent idea., and it seems from what you've said the savings will soon pay for the initial purchase of the cannister.

Thanks again


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 1, 2016)

Rosemary John said:


> Thanks for help.   I was reading up on it, so it's like filling with diesel., only I guess there'll be special connectors for the gas?    My next question I was thinking was is this popular?   Would they sell this everywhere or only at a few petrol stations?
> 
> thanks



Yes,they are special connectors for lpg filling,it's very easy to fill,when you've done it a few times it's a doddle.To make it more complicated there are different adapters for different european countries so if travelling abroad you will have to get an adapter for that country.

LPG is not sold at every fuel station but there is a big network across the country,the bigger service stations have LPG and most motorway services do.You can find out where they are located either online or with a smartphone app.


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*ooohhhh*



Tbear said:


> Or just a drop of water in the sink
> 
> Richard



sorry Richard,I didn't realise this was related to the spirit level thing.   I was wondering why you'd need water in the sink??  ., that's an excellent idea., if the spirit level has a turn any time, it's good to know there's back up


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

Rosemary John said:


> sorry Richard,I didn't realise this was related to the spirit level thing.   I was wondering why you'd need water in the sink??  ., that's an excellent idea., if the spirit level has a turn any time, it's good to know there's back up



its me that has "the turn" in my van - along with the loo, laptop and shower waste pipe -   we take it in turns...... :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*app it is*



wakk44 said:


> Yes,they are special connectors for lpg filling,it's very easy to fill,when you've done it a few times it's a doddle.To make it more complicated there are different adapters for different european countries so if travelling abroad you will have to get an adapter for that country.
> 
> LPG is not sold at every fuel station but there is a big network across the country,the bigger service stations have LPG and most motorway services do.You can find out where they are located either online or with a smartphone app.



thanks so much,  I'll google the app now.   From what I understand a full bottle can go a looooong way., so with a fuel gauge on the cannister we shouldn't need to be caught out.    But I think a good idea might be to keep the original calor bottle always filled and just there., so that you always have a back-up.

thanks for helping


----------



## IanH (Nov 1, 2016)

Check the tyres for age, others have shown how. If more than 6yrs old, replace all 4, less than £200, infintiely more in peace of mind.
Give the engine, at least, an oil and filter change, if an elderly diesel do every 5000miles, if in doubt re the cambelt, have that changed too, if it breaks you will write the vehicle off, the new engine will cost more than the vehicle value in most cases, cost circa £300 to £500.
AFTER that take it for a 50 mile drive, then go home.
At home, pretend you are on your first campsite and live in it for two or three days, note all problems, there will be many, hopefully all minor

THEN get out and enjoy it, it'll be well prepared and you'll have sorted the niggles


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 1, 2016)

Rosemary John said:


> thanks so much,  I'll google the app now.   From what I understand a full bottle can go a looooong way., so with a fuel gauge on the cannister we shouldn't need to be caught out.    But I think a good idea might be to keep the original calor bottle always filled and just there., so that you always have a back-up.
> 
> thanks for helping



Gauges on gas bottles have their own special brand of "turn"  -   they can say "full" for days and sometimes weeks  and when you give them the lightest of taps  -  they suddenly get their own back by shooting to "empty"  - usually on the day that your satnav/smartphone says the nearest supplier is 50 miles in the wrong direction   -  little tinkers


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 1, 2016)

*wow, this ap is awesome*



Rosemary John said:


> thanks so much,  I'll google the app now.   From what I understand a full bottle can go a looooong way., so with a fuel gauge on the cannister we shouldn't need to be caught out.    But I think a good idea might be to keep the original calor bottle always filled and just there., so that you always have a back-up.
> 
> thanks for helping



I've installed the app, called FILLLPG

Not only is it showing all the fueling sites, but also giving uptodate prices per litre!!!  Blimey Charlie - what a difference, the nearest to me is 47.9 and the next one is 57.9!  10p a litre difference...   I'll be checking the sites and the prices....   I can't thank you all enough, you're all such an encouragement


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 1, 2016)

IanH said:


> Check the tyres for age, others have shown how. If more than 6yrs old, replace all 4, less than £200...................................................



Ian,what size tyres are you referring to,that seems extremely cheap.


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 2, 2016)

*Cover for the winter*



wakk44 said:


> Ian,what size tyres are you referring to,that seems extremely cheap.



We're just thinking of getting a massive tarpaulin cover to secure with Bungee ropes for the times when we're not using it through the bad winter weather.  BUT now we've thought, what about the solar panel?

It'll do a good job as we have leaves etc falling on our drive, and it'll protect everything, but what will happen if we cover the panel?

Obviously it wouldn't charge, what are your suggestions please, does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## wildman (Nov 2, 2016)

replace the cambelt, filters, oil (not forgetting the back axle). Habitation check by professionals will highlight any faults with gas, electric  or appliances. Check old MOT's online for any advisories and ensure they were sorted.


----------



## wildman (Nov 2, 2016)

Rosemary John said:


> We're just thinking of getting a massive tarpaulin cover to secure with Bungee ropes for the times when we're not using it through the bad winter weather.  BUT now we've thought, what about the solar panel?
> 
> It'll do a good job as we have leaves etc falling on our drive, and it'll protect everything, but what will happen if we cover the panel?
> 
> Obviously it wouldn't charge, what are your suggestions please, does anyone have any experience with this?


covers just chaffe the bodywork and ruin the gelcoat anyway. Ensure solar charges engine battery as well as the hab battery (not standard fitting)


----------



## Tbear (Nov 2, 2016)

Need to be used in winter or they freeze, much like the house does.

Richard


----------



## Rosemary John (Nov 4, 2016)

*thanks to all of you for your kind help*



wakk44 said:


> Ian,what size tyres are you referring to,that seems extremely cheap.



We've really appreciated all your advice., thanks to everyone whose helped


----------



## IanH (Nov 5, 2016)

*Eriba Tyres*



wakk44 said:


> Ian,what size tyres are you referring to,that seems extremely cheap.



You are correct, forgot vat and fitting!

So let's get it right this time!

185/80/14 Matador commercial tyres rated to 900Kg each (my truck is 3000Kg max)  £57.50 each

With fitting balancing and VAT (the bit I forgot) total came to £276, still only £69 a corner.

These are commercial tyres, NOT the ones specifically for motorhomes

The cost is irrelevant when you consider the peace of mind. Before I changed them I found, using the date code that 3 were 16yrs old and one was 14!
I really don't want to be changing a tyre on a wet dark night on a French motorway!!


----------

